# Combined Driving photos



## CheyAut (Sep 21, 2010)

Some pics from a recent ADT (here in Az, our ADTs aren't "Arena Driving Trials" as they're more similar to an actual CDE, but without the marathon (and much less formal)... so we call them "Arizona Driving Trials"). Hubby took these pics of me driving my mini, Chili Pepper, in prelim, and me driving my Fell pony, Harley, in training.

This will take multiple posts...







Haha, hidden mini!






I've never seen this bridge used in the competitions, but it's fun to drive over


----------



## CheyAut (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## CheyAut (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## CheyAut (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## CheyAut (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## Zipper (Sep 21, 2010)

What great pictures. I love your cart on the second set of pictures. What is it called?


----------



## LittleRibbie (Sep 21, 2010)

I love your pictures and I love your Fell pony. How big is he?

Ive gotta say though....driving like that sure makes for a lotta cleaning of your carriage/cart and harness....the one thing I HATE!!

Thanks for sharing what looks to be an awesome, fun day!!


----------



## Jetiki (Sep 21, 2010)

Thats the one thing about synthetic harness you can just hose it off and use soap and water so it doesn't take as long as leather harness.

Karen


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Sep 21, 2010)

Wow great pics looks like a great time and love the fell pony!


----------



## CCC (Sep 23, 2010)

What great pictures! looks like such fun! we have nothing like that around here!  your cart you are using with your Fell is sooo neat!


----------



## HGFarm (Sep 23, 2010)

Oh boy, more fun pics from Jess. Those are GREAT!! Where was that?? And I too LOVE the Fell pony!!! He is like a mini Fresian! What a cute guy!


----------



## ShaunaL (Sep 24, 2010)

Your Fell pony is so gorgeous and your little guy looks so fun and willing



Thanks for sharing, I love seeing driving pics


----------



## Carriage (Sep 24, 2010)

Very Nice Jessica.

We have been keeping an eye on AZ events through Cheryl. Heard that Steve had an exciting ride....

Bb


----------



## wingnut (Sep 24, 2010)

How cool! That looks like a lot of fun! I'm jealous! Cannot wait to start doing that with my girls 





 

I have a training session scheduled for tomorrow....for me, not the horse 

And now I have to go look up Fell ponies.

 

I see you have both Friesians and miniatures...have you heard about the opening scenes of the new Fox show "Wilde" something or other? They had a mini and a Friesian in the scene. I think I found it more amusing because of my interest in minis because the show really was a snore other wise


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Sep 25, 2010)

I know I said this on FB Jess, but Chili looks like he's really learning to use his hind end. Kudos to you!

Leia


----------



## ClickMini (Sep 25, 2010)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> I know I said this on FB Jess, but Chili looks like he's really learning to use his hind end. Kudos to you!
> 
> Leia


Leia, I noticed the same, and was going to comment on it. Chili looks really great in some of those pics. REALLY great. You are doing a great job with him! Not to take away from your Fell, who is as cute as they come.


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Sep 25, 2010)

I think all of you look great! Looks like fun! I love to see Minis working and your boy looks great!


----------



## CheyAut (Mar 22, 2011)

I discovered a way to see I guess threads I've posted on and shows which ones I haven't read... and wow, this is old, but I'm sorry I'm just now seeing the replies LOL!

Zipper, it's a marathon cart, VERY common in CDE (not so with minis, but ponies and horses). Harley's is a Pacific Carriage Dartmoor.

LittleRibby, Harley is 13h. Good riding size for short me  (my favorite riding height is 13.3h, but with his width/bulk, 13h is great!)

Laurie, that's at the Atonna's in Paulden.

Everyone else, thank you!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Mar 22, 2011)

Just wanted to say this photo in particular is really cool. Love the combination of the billowing dust cloud, the splashing water and the sunlight hitting both!

Leia


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Mar 22, 2011)

Darn those pics sure made me impatient for summer. 'sigh' I was surprised to see it so dry there 'already' until I got to the post about it being an old thread lol. I was making plans to move to Arizona and see something besides white hills of snow.

Anyway, your horses both look great, love the Fell too, like the others said, and I was really impressed with Chili's way of going. He's really using himself in some of those pics.


----------



## MINI REASONS (Mar 22, 2011)

Love your pictures! Looks like you had a great time. Beautiful horses too.


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Mar 22, 2011)

Loved the pics! Thanks for sharing. You fell pony reminds me of a mini friesian


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 23, 2011)

Loved all the photos! A pleasure to view them all.

I've never seen that much water, though, in AZ outside a canal.


----------



## CheyAut (Mar 24, 2011)

Reignmaker Miniatures said:


> Darn those pics sure made me impatient for summer. 'sigh' I was surprised to see it so dry there 'already' until I got to the post about it being an old thread lol. I was making plans to move to Arizona and see something besides white hills of snow.


LOL, looks like that here now  We're in the 60's and 70's this week. Two weeks ago in the 90's.

Thanks everyone! We have lots of fun


----------

